# LED light for hightech 20 Long



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Whats up guys.


I hate to post this kind of thing, I should be more than capable of figuring out what light I need, but I really have hit a wall. I flipped all the way back to page 35 here in the lighting section and couldnt find what I was looking for, so I need your help!

This is going to be for a hightech dirted 20 Long. I will feature some kind of carpeting plant, not sure if its going to be glosso, Monte Carlo or baby tears (really havent decided yet) and blyxa. The name of this tank is going to be " Pearlescent " because im going to use plants the pearl like crazy given the right conditions, one of those conditions needs to be high light.

So I need a light that checks all of the following boxes:

-Is an LED fixture
-One fixture solution ( don't want to have to get multiple fixtures to achieve the desired result)
-Is 30" long ( none of this fits tanks between 24"-36" nonsense)
-Produce around 80 Par at 12"
-has a wide spectrum of light ( not just 6500k lights gotta have some red and green in there)
-Is available in the States

Uh, so yea, I think that covers it. Looking forward to your suggestions! Cause I am stuck, I cant find a fixture that checks ALL those boxes.

Thanks guys.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

30" 5 row beamswork fspec should be close....

https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=ZYQR07RHJYPFDX4F675H&th=1


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> 30" 5 row beamswork fspec should be close....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=ZYQR07RHJYPFDX4F675H&th=1


Thanks Jeff!

I used the Pent 0.50W fixture on my 20 long last time and I had big hills and mounds, I was always fighting algae on that tank, Now I can see why, because I was probaby around 130 par haha.

Sorry but I dont see a " fspec " light listed on that chart? Which one is the one you linked me to on that chart?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pent .5W is its closest sibling..


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Pent .5W is its closest sibling..


I see, well with not all the LEDs being white, it should put out less PAR. Also I would use electrical tape to block out most if not all the blue LEDs, I hate a cool light.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Sean W. said:


> I see, well with not all the LEDs being white, it should put out less PAR. Also I would use electrical tape to block out most if not all the blue LEDs, I hate a cool light.


The whites are 10000K....
Best to consider the Fluval 2.0 then...


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> The whites are 10000K....
> Best to consider the Fluval 2.0 then...


It isn't available in a 30" option


----------



## kilauea91 (Sep 19, 2013)

Have you considered Chihiros RGB series? It has 30"(45cm) in length, seems like it may satisfy all the requirements you listed - the only thing is PAR values is not known but at 12", it's not
a difficult goal. I believe it also comes with a dimmable switch. Chihiros is a Chinese brand known to be ADA knockoff. RGB is a new product so detailed information is limited. There are 
some review available by google search.

Chihiros RGB

also available from TPT sponsor:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/266-hinterfeld-com/1107970-chihiros-rgb-planted-tank.html

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/anybody-have-experience-with-chihiros-rgb-sereis.48544/

Twinstar also has similar fixtures with mixed RGBW emitters, looks nicer with acrylic stand but aesthetic comes at a premium:

Twinstar LED Light ? Aqua Forest Aquarium


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

kilauea91 said:


> Have you considered Chihiros RGB series? It has 30"(45cm) in length, seems like it may satisfy all the requirements you listed - the only thing is PAR values is not known but at 12", it's not
> a difficult goal. I believe it also comes with a dimmable switch. Chihiros is a Chinese brand known to be ADA knockoff. RGB is a new product so detailed information is limited. There are
> some review available by google search.
> 
> ...



Those look nice, but 30" is 80cm, not 45cm. They don't have a 80cm version of the RGB fixture. I was considering the regular chihiros fixture, but it's pretty cold at 8000k :/


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Still havent found a solution :/


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Sean W. said:


> Still havent found a solution :/


May not be the best option if you run an open tank, but Finnex has a couple models that would work:

FugeRay planted plus
https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-FugeRay-Planted-Aquarium-Moonlights/dp/B00GH9HSC6

Planted plus 24/7 SE
http://aquavibrant.com/Finnex-Planted-247-SE-LED-Fixture-30-Inch_p_139.html

Only ones I know of that use true red LED's in a true 30" fixture that puts out high enough PAR.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/aquasanrise-plus-r60/

build it to suit...."available in the US" applies to customer service only.. 
a 60 will fitr an 80 just fine w/ some height..


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/aquasanrise-plus-r60/
> 
> build it to suit...."available in the US" applies to customer service only..
> a 60 will fitr an 80 just fine w/ some height..


a $400+ light is not a solution for me unfortunately. 

I have been researching what light to get for this tank for the last 2 weeks, and I have come full circle back around the the Finnex Fugeray Planted +. Through my research I found there are actually two different versions of this light. The original wich is white and blue LEDs, and the " planted plus " version which has red 660nm diodes. I came across some PAR data for the planted plus and its looking promising.

Here we can see a hobbiest who tested a 36" planted plus unit with his par meter in water.
PAR Data & mini review: Finnex Planted+ & AHS LED's - Lighting - Aquatic Plant Central

Here is a graph he made, This is for the 36" version, but it puts him at 96 Par at 12". It would be a little less with the 30" fixture, but I think that will put me right where I want to be.









Thinking I might go with the planted plus...


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

Here is a graph he made, This is for the 36" version, but it puts him at 96 Par at 12". It would be a little less with the 30" fixture, but I think that will put me right where I want to be.









Thinking I might go with the planted plus...[/QUOTE]

Damn.....6 inches off center goes down to low light.... wow. This is unfortunate. I m glad I ordered the fluval 2.0 as well.... Bummer. I may send that fugeray planted plus back. I want high par everywhere in my tank. not only the center... I want 80 par where this light has 30 par, this is even for a larger fixture. bummer. twinstar here I come


----------

